# 107 # cobe off Okaloosa!



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

just heard this all the way over here in Mobile, did it happen?????


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

*? Think it was a hoax. It would be pretty amazing if so. *


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

This is getting justold & ridiculous - where are the MODS???


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

new state record???? aint the old record 103 lb 12 oz.?


----------



## LocalOkie (Mar 24, 2008)

Okey,



Do you not realize that we can view your profile and see that you created it a mere 3 hours ago? Fishermen are smart enough to know that you are the same guy who made up the story. Give up or else post some pictures.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

if okalossa caught a 107 lb ling then hell froze over!!!!!!

it has to be a hoax


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Was there today..... nobody knew nothing about it.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

lyers


----------



## redneck (Oct 4, 2007)

IS THIS THE SAME GUY THAT STARTED THE 107 LB. CRAP IN THE GENERAL CHITCHAT FORUM ????????????


----------

